# Makrelensession 2006



## Möwe01 (12. Juni 2006)

Hey Bordies,#h 
wie schaut`s denn mit Makrelen aus?#: 
Hat schon jemand was dran getan? Müßte doch soweit sein!

Wie sieht es mit Fangmeldungen aus.Wird bestimmt viele interesieren.

Allen eine gute Saison und gefüllte Räuchertonnen zur WM-Party. #6

Möwe 01, der Makrelenfreak


----------



## Acki (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Moin werde am freitag den ersten makrelentörn auf der nordsee vor norderney starten,bericht kommt dann abends.#6 gruß acki


----------



## ems-angler (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

*Moin*

Fahren am Samstag Morgen von Lauwersoog NL raus , mal schaun ob sich in sachen Makrelen schon was tut ! ...
Mal hoffen das das Wetter so bleibt ...#6 

mfg _Matze_


----------



## heck (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Moin Leude, war letzten Samstag mit Trip-Junior von Scheveningen draußen.
Kosten 30€, Fahrtdauer von 08.00-16.00Uhr um 12.00Uhr haben wir aufgehört
mit drei man ca. 400 Stück #6


----------



## Möwe01 (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Mensch Heck,
das hört sich ja gut an. Dann sind die Makrelen ja  wohl voll da.
Wie war`s denn auf dem Kutter?|krach: 
Man hat ja schon viel schlechtes von den "Trips" gehört.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## heck (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Ich sachma Dreck wohin du guckst, restlos überladen sprich alle 10min Tüddellüt und als Sahnehäubchen rotzt dir die Besatzung vor die Füße
also rundum Top :v !
Aber dafür Fisch satt jeder Wurf ein Treffer das macht manches wieder wett.
Also ran an die Makrele Gruß Heck !


----------



## Acipenser (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Letztes Jahr war ich mit einem Trip Kutter draussen, der lag gut in der Welle und von denen hatten wir reichlich. Das Boot an sich war gut, die Besatzung soweit wir sie erlebt haben freundlich.

Das Boot war gut besetzt (aber nicht übervoll), an der Reling wurde schnell viel Platz, da bei Wind 6 der eine oder andere Gast knapp vor dem Koma war. *Ein heftiger Ritt! Das war Natur pur.*
Letztendlich wurde die Tour abgebrochen, da einige der Gäste zurück wollten. Die haben dann auch die anderen Angler ausbezahlt, da der Skipper ansonsten die Tour durchgezogen hätte.
Gefangen wurden ca. 6-10 Makrelen. Auf dem ganzen Boot.


----------



## mot67 (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

moin, war irgendjemand schon von büsum aus los? 
wundert mich, dass im board noch so wenig in sachen makrelen steht #c


----------



## Tyron (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Also, n Kollege von mir war vor rund 10 Tagen von Büsum aus draußen!!!!!
Die Makrelen sind noch ca. 2 Wochen voll da, so die Meinung des Kapitäns. 
Mein Kumpel hat auf jeden Fall mehr als genug gefangen, meinte er.
Im Schnitt allerdings recht kleine Makrelen...


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Noch zwei Wochen da? Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, ging es die letzten Jahre meist erst im Juli richtig zur Sache. Bis Anfang / Mitte August konnte man eigentlich immer gut fangen. Im Juni war ich persönlich noch nie los. 
Vom Gefühl her würde ich auch sagen, dass frühe Touren mehr kleine Makrelen bringen. Aber mag auch Einbildung sein. Mal abwarten, bis hier ordentliche Fangmeldungen von deutschen Kuttern eintrudeln. Dann werd ich auch mal den Weg an die Küste wagen.

Gruß und Petri

Björn


----------



## mattes (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Hallo!
 Es sollte wohl heißen die Makrelen sind seit 2 Wochen da!!!!
Es hat keiner gesagt die Makrelen sind noch 2 Wochen da , das ist ja totaler Schwachsinn letztes Jahr hätte man Makrelen bis in den Oktober fangen können. Zur aktuellen Lage: Am Anfang waren es kleine Makrelen zuletzt gemischt also kleine und große und das in sehr guten Stückzahlen
Gruß Mattes


----------



## moin moin (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Hi,
ich war am Sa. 24.06 von Lauwersoog NL aus raus. Also 46 schöne Makrelen entsprechen exakt meinem Bedarf/Wunsch und Platz in der Kühltruhe. Insgesammt wurden von 44 Anglern 3100 Stck gefangen, also ca. 1 to. Gesammtgewicht. Der Beste konnte 155 nachweisen (was er damit will, habe ich nicht hinterfragt). Dabei waren auch Angler, denen die kleineren Makrelen leider wieder aus der Hand gerutsch sind und somit nicht mitgezählt wurden;-)


----------



## sunny (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*



			
				mattes schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Es sollte wohl heißen die Makrelen sind seit 2 Wochen da!!!!
> Es hat keiner gesagt die Makrelen sind noch 2 Wochen da , das ist ja totaler Schwachsinn letztes Jahr hätte man Makrelen bis in den Oktober fangen können. Zur aktuellen Lage: Am Anfang waren es kleine Makrelen zuletzt gemischt also kleine und große und das in sehr guten Stückzahlen
> Gruß Mattes



So kenne ich das auch. 

Wartet bis Sonntag ab, da erfahrt ihr aus erster Hand wie 20 Boardies vor Büsum gefangen haben |supergri .


----------



## carphunterNRW (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Genau!!!

Sunny hat recht............am Sonntag ist die Schonzeit vorbei....

Viele Grüße + Petri Heil!!!


----------



## Wulli (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> So kenne ich das auch.
> 
> Wartet bis Sonntag ab, da erfahrt ihr aus erster Hand wie 20 Boardies vor Büsum gefangen haben |supergri .



Hey, du Zitteraal, wir sind 21!! |supergri :m 

Wulli


----------



## sunny (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, du Zitteraal, wir sind 21!! |supergri :m
> Wulli



Ja und |kopfkrat ?




Lach, Scherz beiseite. Großes Entschuldigung. Natürlich berichten 21 Boardies von ihren Fängen.


----------



## Tyron (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Jungs, kein Stress hier wegen meiner letzten Berichterstattung.
Hab nur das wiedergegeben, was mein Kollege erzählt hat.
Das die Mini-Thune in 2 Wochen wieder ganz weg sind, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen und wird auch garantiert nicht so sein!!!!!!
Der Kapitän meinte halt nur zu ihm, dass sie im Moment voll da sind und das noch ca. 2 Wochen, nach seinen Einschätzungen (die des Kapitäns) so bleiben würde!!!!!!!!
Danach müsse wieder mehr gesucht werden...
Also keine Panik, auf der Titanic!!!!! Sieht insgesamt wohl alles sowieso besser aus, als letztes Jahr...


----------



## sunny (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Egal wie, aber ab Montag werden die Schwärme erheblich kleiner sein |supergri .


----------



## carphunterNRW (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Richtig, Sunny weiß wie es läuft


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

ohne Worte#d #d #d


----------



## Tyron (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Man man man, ihr haut hier wieder Postings raus, die von ihrer Sinnhaftigkeit nicht besser geschrieben werden können....






Aber genau für SOLCHE ANTWORTEN liebe ich das Board


----------



## Möwe01 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Moin Leuts,
die Makrelenboardies haben sich ja anscheinend beruhigt.
|krach: Gelabert wurde ja genug.
Was gibts sonst neues von der Makrelenfront?War denn keiner 
los?
Ich fahre kommenden Freitag mit nem Kumpel gen Scheveningen.War eigentlich immer gut.#: 
Das geilste sind dann die Matjes anschließend am Hafen.
Lecker.lecker,lecker............#6 Ein krönender Abschluß,
mit hoffentlich einigen Makrelen und einem schönen Tag
auf See.
Wenn wir zurück sing gibts Meldung!#h 
Klaus vom MLK


----------



## Elbkieker (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

hallo,

bin am donnerstag von büsum mit der blauort gefahren, makrelen satt, aber auch viele kleine so um die 25 bis 30cm. sehr viele holzmakrelen haben wir auch gefangen, teileweise mehr als normale. hatten gutes wetter und einen guten fang so macht angeln richtig spass |wavey: 

gruss
jens


----------



## Spaladin (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Lohnt es sich irgendwo an der niedersächsichen Nordseeküste auf Makrelen zu blinkern? Vielleicht von Norddeich, Norderney oder Cuxhaven?


----------



## Möwe01 (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Hi Leuts,
wir sind zurück aus Scheveningen!
Wir,2 Kumpel und ich.
Haben uns am Freitag 3 Plätze auf der MS Estrella der Rederei 
Vrolijk gebucht.Der Pott ist riesengroß (ca.80m lg. u.10m breit)
Auf Grund der Urlaubszeit war natürlich gut Betrieb darunter viele Hobbyangler.Aber das vorweg, wir hatten viel Spaß.
Morgens um 8 Uhr liefen wir zusammen mit 4 anderen Kuttern
bei NO 4-5 aus.Alle Kutter fuhren in verschiedene Richtungen um den begehrten Möwenscharm zu finden.Offensichtlich ohne Erfolg.Die Makrelen hatten wohl keine Jagdzeit.Also mußte sich der "Alte"auf sein Echolot verlassen.Nach ca.1 Std.der erste Stop, jedoch ohne nenneswerten erfolg.#c 4-5 Bft.bedeute-
te auch, daß einige unserer Petrijünger sich auf andere Sachen 
wie Angeln konzentrieren mußten.:v :v 
Nun endlich bei den weiteren Stops hatten wir auch den gewün-
schten Erfolg.Es wurden schöne Makrelen gefangen.Der eine,
wer geübt war hatte mehr und andere eben weniger.
Resultat:Uli hatte 18, Jochi war mit 21 dabei und ich war mit
62 Stück auch hoch an Bord.(Ich weiß auch nicht wie das wie-
der so passieren konnte.)Die Frotzelei untereinander war natür-
lich wieder toll und machte Spaß.|bla: #q 
Alles in allem ein schöner Tag auf See.Das Schiff zwar alt und in "holländischen Zustand":c aber mit viel Platz.Ausfahrt 30€.
Da wir keinen jagenden Schwarm gefunden haben konnte ich 
zumindest mit der Stückzahl zufrieden sein.Gemeckert hat keiner.
Wieder an Land gings dann erst in die Fischhalle.Matjes und 
Kibbeling.Es war göttlich.|laola: 
Das können sie, die Holländer.(Anstatt auf Fußball sollte sie sich
mehr auf Fische braten konzentrieren.)
Bis bald
Klaus, der Makrelendieb


----------



## xantener (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

So bin gerade aus scheveningen da. Kurz und knapper bericht :q  Boot: MS Estrella Rederij Vrolijk  Mit 2 man 206 Makrelen darunter eine Stöckermakrele #6  Hätten noch viel mehr haben können aber wir haben um 12:30uhr aufgehört zu Angeln. Der Kapitän ist in die Schwärme gefahren. Es waren 2-3 kleine Makrelen schwärme unterwegs und 2 große. War echt ne geile Tour 0 Wind, Strahlender Sonnenschein, Hunderte von Möwen die auf Jagd nach kleinen fischen waren, Somit konnte man wunderbar sehn wo die Makrelen sind. So und jetzt gehe ich schlafen also Gute Nacht #h


----------



## welsfaenger (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

nur mal eine kleine Frage, mit was für einem Gerät und Köder angelt ihr auf Makrele ?


----------



## urmel23 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*



			
				welsfaenger schrieb:
			
		

> nur mal eine kleine Frage, mit was für einem Gerät und Köder angelt ihr auf Makrele ?


standardmakrelenvorfächer + birnenblei aus dem angelladen und der billigste knuppel den ich finden konnte. meine hat WG bis 180g. 45er billig schnur von onkel gerl**** und ne billige rolle. allerdings bleibt nach unserer boardtour festzustellen das die rolle schon etwas stabiler sein darf. wenn du einen tannenbaum makrelen hast die rabatz machen, hat sich meine billigrolle manchmal arg verbogen.


----------



## welsfaenger (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

oh gott oh gott oh gott, 

ich habe aber leider nur gute Ruten u. Rollen. Da bin ich woh ein wenig overdressed ?!?!?!
Muß man denn so grob fischen oder kann man sich auch einen Spass mit einer feinen Rute dreaus machen ? (So 50 gr. WG und feines Geschirr ?)
Grüße


----------



## Noob-Flyer (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*



			
				welsfaenger schrieb:
			
		

> (So 50 gr. WG und feines Geschirr ?)



Wenn der Kahn voll besetzt ist, hast du keine Zeit zu drillen. Wenn du dann immer in den Schnüren der anderen hängst, wirst du nicht mehr lange freude dort haben|rolleyes


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Gestern mit zwei Kumpels mit der Möwe von Bensersiel aus rausgefahren. Super Crew auf dem Kahn, aber einen großen Schwarm haben wir leider den ganzen Tag nicht gefunden. Somit wurden Wracks und "Unterwasserberge" angesteuert, die immer mal wieder ein paar Makrelen, Dorsche und auch den ein oder anderen Knurrhahn brachten. Leider viele kleine Makrelen dabei. 
Insgesamt trotz eher magerem Fang ein schöner Tag auf völlig "platter" Nordsee bei gnadenlosem Sonnenschein.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Tyron (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Folgender Beitrag is n bisschen off topic...

Bin seit 5 Tagen aus Norge vom Nedstrandfjord wieder da, und was da an Makrelen abging....

Teilsweise auch mit 200g Pilkern kein Durchkommen durch die riesigen Schwärme!!!!! Haben am letzen Tag mit drei Dieselschnecken für drei Stunden "Makrelenangeln" betrieben und haben so nach ca. 350 Stück aufgehört... N paar mehr zum Räuchern 
Reicht vollkommen, zumal ja soweiso andere Fische unser Ziel waren und die Makrelen an den andern Tagen nur als Köder dienten


----------



## Goedi6 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Ausfahrt am 22.07.06 mit der Jan Cux-Cuxhaven.
Wer: Die Hochseegruppe des ASV Sulingen (25 Leute) und 55 andere Angler
Fänge gesamt: 70 Makrelen !!|uhoh: 
Wir sind bis Helgoland hochgefahren , haben mehrere Plätze in
der Nähe der Insel angelaufen , immer erfolglos!;+ 

Der Kapitän hat zwar immer wieder beteuert, das er alles tut um doch noch einen Schwarm zu finden, jedoch hatte mann immer den Eindruck Er ist mehr an den Getränkeumsätzen der 
insgesamt 80 Anglern interessiert.
Angelkisten muß mann auch selber mitbringen.
Empfehlen kann ich den Kutter und auch diie Besatzung leider nicht!


----------



## Goettinger (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

bitte was? nen kutter auf dem ich meine eigenen kisten mitbringen muss?? wasn das bitte...servicewütse deutschland jetzt schon auf den kuttern oder was? ganz schön bitter sowas...


----------



## Waagemann (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

hey leute bin neu hier. guckt mal bitte hier rein und helft mir: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=81369​


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*



			
				Goedi6 schrieb:
			
		

> Ausfahrt am 22.07.06 mit der Jan Cux-Cuxhaven.
> Wer: Die Hochseegruppe des ASV Sulingen (25 Leute) und 55 andere Angler
> Fänge gesamt: 70 Makrelen !!|uhoh:
> Wir sind bis Helgoland hochgefahren , haben mehrere Plätze in
> ...


 

was hat die Ausfahrt gekostet und wann fährt er von Cux. ab???Wann wart Ihr wieder im Hafen?

Gruß 
Stefan|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Goedi6 (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Wir sind um 3:00 in Cuxhaven losgefahren und waren um 13:00
wieder im Hafen. 
Eine Ausfahrt kostet 40 Euro.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Tja, über die Jan Cux kann ich auch nicht viel Gutes berichten. Eine sowas von unfreundliche Crew ist schon selten!
 Ich hatte damals die Dreistigkeit besessen, und nach Fischkisten gefragt. 
Antwort: "Wir fangen heute eh nix, da brauchst du keine Kisten. Ne, war Spaß... Die Angler haben uns zum Dank für unsere Mühe, die Fischkisten immer dreckig hinterlassen, nu gibt's halt keine mehr..."

Als ich ne leere Flasche Pils wieder auf den Tresen gestellt hatte und wieder Richtung Deck ging, bölkte hinter mir der Tresenheini "Hey du!". Ich mich umgedreht, da zeigt der dicke Moppi mit dem Finger auf die Pilsflasche, und dann auf die leere Kiste neben ihm am Boden. Da schaffte der Bursche es doch nicht, die Flasche grad in die Kiste neben sich zu stellen, die ich vorher nicht gesehen hatte. Sollte ich glatt zurücklaufen, und die Pulle da rein stellen. Und ich Ochse hab das sogar in dem Moment gemacht. Das würd mir heute auch nicht mehr passieren.

Fänge waren damals für Mitte September ok, aber die Besatzung ist das L....

Gruß
Björn


----------



## sunny (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*



			
				Goedi6 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Ausfahrt kostet 40 Euro.



Das ist nen Happen. Für den Preis sollte man doch eigentlich nen büschen mehr erwarten können, zumindest ne nette Crew und nen bemühten Käpt'n.

Abscheinend haben es manche nicht nötig #d . Dann sollte man diese Leute auch nicht weiter unterstützen. Gibt ja auch andere Kutter.


----------



## Fish&Chips (1. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Ausfahrt am 31.07.06 mit der Blauort aus Büsum.
Wer: 2 Kumpels und ich + 25 weitere
Fänge gesamt: 80 Makrelen (oft kleinere) + 40-60 Holzmakrelen
Wir sind bis Helgoland hochgefahren , haben mehrere Plätze in
der Nähe der Insel angelaufen. Vormittags nicht sehr viel, ich 15 Makrelen, meine Kumpels je 4. Eine Stunde vor offizieller Rückfahrt wurde dann ein riesiger Schwarm gefunden, so das wir dann in den 2 verbliebenen Stunden (1 Std Verlängerung) noch ca. 70 weitere Makrelen und bis zu 40-60 Holtmakrelen gefangen haben. Super Ergebnisse auch bei allen anderen Anglern. Somit Fisch ohne Ende an Bord!|supergri |supergri |supergri Habe selbst 80 Fische (Vielfischesser) mitgenommen, meine Kumpels je 40-60Stk.


----------



## xxtrem01 (1. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Moin Fish&Chips und Co,

kann mir jemand Tipps(Montagenart,Farbe,Blei...) fürs Markrelen angeln geben???
Fahre am Do (3.8.06) mit der Blauort raus und war sonst
immer nur mit Dorschkuttern auf der Ostsee unterwegs!
Mir wurde gesagt, man sollte sich einen Platz mittig aufn 
Kutter suchen und nicht am Bug oder Heck wie beim Dorsch
angeln.Stimmt das und wenn warum???

MgG xxtrem01|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Goedi6 (1. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Hallo xxtrem01,

generell ist es auch beim Makrelenangeln ein Vorteil wenn man im Bug oder heck steht, zumindest wenn keine Schwärme da sind.
Auf der Blauort steht man im Bug und Heck sehr hoch.
Über 2 mtr. höher als an den Seiten.
Es ist eine ziemliche Quälerei die Makrelen immer hochzuhieven, außerdem gehen wesentlich mehr verloren.
Zur montage: ich habe eigentlich immer am besten mit den Gummifisch-paternostern gefangen(Hakengröe 3/0-5 Haken)
Die Leuchten unter Wasser.
Wenn nur kleine makrelen da sind ist ein Heringspaternoster
mit echter Fischhaut und goldenen Haken! nicht zu schlagen.


----------



## MFT Sutje (1. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Moin xxtrem01,
bin Donnerstag auch da,Bakbord hinter der Bak.
Beim letzten mal liefen Gelb/Grüne Federn diese Fischchen und rote minni Makks Gr.2-3 am besten,ich hab aber zwei Haken abgemacht,da ich sonst zu viel Fisch gefangen hätte.
Goedi6 kann ich nur recht geben,das is ne echte quälerei am Buk und am Heck,Mitschiffs is das leichter,vorallem bei rauer See.

Man sieht sich


----------



## xxtrem01 (1. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Danke für die Tipps !#6 #6 #6 

Hab da noch ein paar Fragen?Was habt ihr als Blei benutzt?
Birnenblei oder Pilker?Und welches Gewicht braucht man?
Werden auch andere Fische als Makrelen gefangen?


----------



## Bodo (1. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Ich fahre am Freitag nach Scheveningen. War in den letzten Tagen jemand da und weiss wie´s dort im Moment läuft?
Gruß Bodo


----------



## MFT Sutje (1. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Birnen- oder Brandungsbleie in 150-200gr. machen ihren Dienst herforagend,Pilker würde ich nicht an den Padernoster dran machen,du würdest dich mit deinen Nachbarn nur verheddern und stell dir mal 5 Makrelen+Dorsch/Wittling vor,die alle in eine andere Richtung ziehen.
Pack aber zur Vorsicht ein paar Pilker so um +100gr. ein,da ich das schon öffter erlebt hab,das es morgens kaum Makrelen gab,dafür aber prächtige Dorsche(Das war aber immer vor Helgoland)
Und vergess das Eis nicht#6
Sonst hast du nach 1-2 Stunden nur noch Gammelfisch,
hab ich letzte Woche erst auf einem Kutter in der Ostsee erlebt,da hat ein Verein(Carp Hunting Team) Dorsch auf Dorsch gefangen aber nichts mit kühlen oder so,nur 24 Grad warmes Seewasser:vdrauf und stehen lassen,mein kumpel und ich hatten 7 Fische,die,pro mann 15-30,wir haben 7 mit nach hause genommen,die nur 2-5. #q Krass oder:r

Und brring dir Eimer mit,die werden da nicht gestellt
Und noch mehr Eis

So dann


----------



## Fish&Chips (2. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Hallo xxtrem01,

meine Vorschreiber haben schon das meiste beschrieben. Auf der Blauort werden kleine Tafeln mit Namen an der Reling befestigt, damit man weiß wo man steht...hast also evtl. keine Chance dir den Platz auszusuchen. Makrelenvorfächen in rot und weiß liefen sehr gut. Bei mir waren es rosafarbende Garnelen die die meisten Fische brachten. Waren zwar auch vor Helgoland, aber Dorsche gab es nur in Kindergartengröße. Vereinzelnt auch gute Knurrhähne. Birnenbleie von 150-200gr. sind optimal. Du solltest auch nicht nur am Grund suchen, sondern die gesamte Wassersäule befischen. Manchmal stiegen die Makrelen beim kontrollierten (!) ablassen, andernmal beim schnellen hochholen ein!!! Ansonsten wünsche ich dir eine dicken Schwarm Makrelen, wie wir ihn gehabt hatten.
Das Eis ist wirklich wichtig! Und du solltest ruhig einen zweiten Behälter mitnehmen zum saubermachen der Fische!


----------



## sunlord (2. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Moin xxtreme01,

 ich werde auch Morgen auf der MS Blauort sein. Ich hoffe mal das wir einige Schwärme finden werden. #6 

Vergess vorallem nicht das EIS.


----------



## MFT Sutje (2. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Dann sind wir ja schon zu dritt und das ohne Absprache,
ich hoffe nur das das Wetter sich ein wenig beherscht und das wasser nur von unten kommt.


----------



## moin moin (2. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Hi ,

der Standort ist ziemlich egal, wenn der Kutter über einem richtigen Schwarm steht. Dann ist wichtiger, dass Du die Fische gut anlanden kannst. Sorge gut für eine Kühlung Deines Fanges, die Makrele verdirbt sehr schnell. 
Naja, zur Farbe. Gut sind helle eventuell glitzernde Federn o.ä. 

Übrigens, weniger Haken sind auch weniger Hänger beim Nachbarn, ausserdem sind 5-7 Makrelen am Paternoster nur zu beginn geil, danach wird es anstrengend ;-)


----------



## toe-b (4. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Moin!
Und, wie war es nun gestern auf dem Kutter?


----------



## robbott (6. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Hi,

wir fahren am Samstag von Bensersiel mit der Möwe raus.
Hat jemand Nachricht, wie es da zur Zeit läuft?
Wäre auch dankbar für tips zum boarden: gibt es Kisten /Eis und werden die Plätze zugewiesen oder gibt es wieder das übliche Wettrennen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## AAlfänger (6. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

#h Moin,moin
Wir sind vor 14 Tagen Sonntagsmorgen um 6 Uhr mit unserem
Verein mit der Möwe rausgefahren.Eis gab es nicht,und bei den
Plätzen gilt wer zu erst kommt hat den Platz. Wir haben mit
18 Leuten 118 Makrelen gefangen. Manchmal hat man den Eindruckl, das die Besatzung nicht mehr als unbedingt notwendig ist macht. Ansonsten kann man aber nichts negatives sagen. Ich glaube die Zeiten der großen Fänge sind
wohl vorbei.
Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (7. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Wir sind vor zwei Wochen mit der Möwe von Bensersiel aus rausgefahren. Die Fänge waren recht mäßig, aber ich muss sagen, dass der Kapitän absolut bemüht war. Es waren einfach keine Schwärme da! Die ganze Crew war sehr freundlich, Wasser wurde von der Besatzung regelmäßig über die Fische gegossen, Eis war nicht vorhanden, aber das habe ich auch zuletzt auf einem Kutter in Dänemark, vor Jahren erlebt. Ich nehme immer ausreichend Eis mit (Wasser in Tetra Packs oder Gefiertüten). Geht rechtzeitig an Bord, und ihr bekommt einen guten Platz. Vorne ist die Bordwand sehr hoch, wir haben hinten gestanden, und sind ganz gut damit gefahren!
Einer von der Besatzung hielt am Anfang eine kurze Ansprache. Fand ich persönlich nicht schlecht, auch wenn man die Tips zum angeln an sich nicht unbedingt benötigt, wenn man schon oft auf Makrele los war. 
Interessant fand ich auch, dass er betonte, dass natürlich mitgebrachte Getränke verzehrt werden dürften. Das Thema hab ich auf anderen Kuttern auch schon deutlich anders gehabt...

Gruß und Petri Heil!

Björn


----------



## Irish-Fisher (7. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Also ich habe nun mal die ganzen Berichte durchgelesen. Finde das schon irgendwie faszinierend. Aber ich selbst angle nur in Irland auf Makrele. War letztes Jahr mit meinem Vater und einem älteren Fischer draußen. Wir waren zu zweit beim Angeln der ältere Fischer hat nur gesagt was wir machen und wohin wir fahren. Es war ein 15PS Außenborder. Die Fahrt hat für uns beide 45€ gekostet für 4 stunden. Nach eineinhalb Stunden haben wir den Rückzug angetreten weil es enorm war was wir an Fischen gefangen haben. Wir hatten eine Fischkiste fast komplett voll. Dies kam auch dadurch, dass wir nebeneinander saßen, in der mitte der fische mit zwei fischkisten vor sich. Jeder von uns hatte eine 1,80 lange pilkrute mit einer Multirolle drauf und je eine Paternoster mit 6 Haken. Sobald die prallgefüllte Paternoster hochkam hat der Fischer danach gegriffen udn die Fische abgemacht. Vorteil bei der ganzen Sache und wenig Verlust war, dass zwischen Wasser und Bootsrand nur 60cm Platz waren.

Es war ein tolles Erlebnis aber dadurch, dass es schon am 3. Angeltag in Irland war, 14 Tage sind wir geblieben hatten wir nach der ersten Woche keine Lust mehr auf Makrelen weil es 4 Abende Makrelenfilets gebacken gab. 

Haben dann nur noch von der Brandung aus gefischt udn an manchen Tagen hätte man so amnche Sternstudne auch vom lande aus in Sachen Makrelen erleben können. 

Wie ihr an meinem Counter sieht werde ich nächsten Freitag wieder anch Irland aufbrechen. Im Zuge meiner Reise werde ich bis dahin meine Website fertigstellen, auf der ihr auch die Bilder des letzten Jahres sehen könnt.

Euer Irish-Fisher


P.S.: Bitte schickt mir mal ne Kontaktadresse von so nem Makrelenkutter. Am besten einen der ne tolle Crew, tollen Captain und auch nen schönen Platz hat.


----------



## möwe_3 (10. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Hi, weiß jemand ob jetzt noch Makrellen in der Nordsee - Büsum vom Kutter - 
*MS Kehrheim II *gefangen werden?
;+
Ich fahre am 15.08 dorthin und frage mich ob es schon nicht zu spät ist?
Danke für jede möglichen Infos

möwe


----------



## robbott (13. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Hallo,
kurzer Bericht zur Möwe:
wäre am Samstag fast nicht rausgefahren, da der Kahn zwischen den Inseln fast nicht über den Sand gekommen wäre.
Daher hat der Kapitän die Fahrt verkürzt auf 5 Stunden.
Erstaunt war ich, dass man morgens offensichtlich auch schon ohne die Mannschaft an Bord geht. Wir wollten eigentlich brav warten, obwohl wir morgens die ersten waren, sind dann aber mit 41/2 Mann (mein Neffe hat nur halb bezahlt) aufs Heck. Bis zur Abfahrt wurde dass Schiff ziemlich voll (> 30 Leute auf einem Kutter), aber alles in allem ging es. Wir haben allerdings mit 4 Leuten nur 12 Fische gefangen und es hieß, dass die beste Zeit vorbei ist. Ansonsten ist die Mannschaft bemüht und der Kapitän hat echt den Fisch gesucht.
Beim nächsten Mal werde ich es allerding von Scheveningen mit der Reedeerei Trips versuchen.

Petri Heil 
Robbott


----------



## muz660socke (14. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Wir waren letzte Woche Montag auf der Trip Junior unterwegs. Super gefangen.Mindestens 80Stk. pro Kopf.
Gruß, Gerd


----------



## möwe_3 (14. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

danke Jungs für Infos, wenn ich zurück bin, schreibe ich paar Wörter über den Ausflug.
:vmöwe


----------



## Goedi6 (21. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Ausfahrt am 19.08.06 mit der Möwe von Bensersiel aus.
Wir sind am Samstag mit 5 leuten mit der Möwe raus.
Das Wetter war bestens die Fänge leider nicht berauschend.
Wir hatten mit 5 Mann 93 Makrelen.
Da war allerdings keine kleine dabei. Alles große Schiffe.
Kapitän Bernd hat sich, wie ich es von der Möwe nicht anders kenne, Mühe gegeben und staendig neue Plätze angefahren
aber es kammen immer nur vereinzelt Makrelen hoch.
Alles in allem war es wiedermal ein schöner Tag auf der Nordsee


----------



## barsch-jäger (21. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Komme grad vom Holland Urlaub. Hab dort uch eine Markelentour mitgemacht. Auf dem Kutter waren ein Haufen touristen aber auch ein par Eerfahrene Angler. Das Resultat nach der 4 Stündigen Tour: Auf dem Ganzen Kutter wurde eine Markle gefangen
Gruß/barsch-jäger


----------



## muz660socke (21. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Mein Gott, auf was für einem Dampfer seit Ihr denn gefahren. So eine grauenhafte Ausbeute ist doch fast nicht möglich.:c

Gruß, Gerd


----------



## sundfisher (21. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Besser spät als gar nicht, im Øresund gibt es Makrelen reichlich, allerdings vergeht denen bei 21 Grad Wassertemperatur meistens die Lust hinter den Ködern herzusprinten, kann ich verstehen und da jetzt auch noch die Blaualgen ihres dazutun kann man die Makrelensaison getrost abhaken.


----------



## möwe_3 (26. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

hi,
am 18 und 20 August bin ich auf der Kehrheim 2 in Büsum auf Makrelle gewesen, 1 Tag = sagenhafte 50 Stück, 2 Tag nur große 27 Stück.
Bin voll zufrieden, es waren auch paar Anfänger mit 6 Stück aber ansonsten hat jeder was gefangen#6

möwe


----------



## barsch-jäger (27. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*



muz660socke schrieb:


> Mein Gott, auf was für einem Dampfer seit Ihr denn gefahren. So eine grauenhafte Ausbeute ist doch fast nicht möglich.:c
> 
> Gruß, Gerd


 
Naja, ich weis net obs nur am Kutter lag, vll auch ein bisshen am Wetter wir haten 16°C Lufttemperatur, windstärke 5( so das man bei größeren wellen echt aufpassen musste das es einen nich umgehaun hat) und teilweise regen. Der Kutter fuhr an den Westfriesischen Inseln im wattenmeer immer zwischen zwei inseln bei auflaufendem wasser
aber auch bei solchen bedingungen hätte ich mit etwas mehr fisch gerechnet
Gruß/barsch-jager


----------



## BennyO (27. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Habe da mal ne frage an euch.
Möhte in den nächten Woche mal los zum Makrelenangeln. Hat e sim Moment überhaupt noch Sinn???



Gruß Benny


----------



## TARKUS (27. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

hallo ,
war Mittwoch 23.8 raus mit einem Freund von Den Helder aus . Das Schiff war die MS Nestor , 27,50 € pro Tag/Person. Platz für 90 personen , etwa 40 waren da , also viel Bewegungsfreiheit . Hatten von 8-13 uhr etwa 100 Makrelen gefangen , mittlere Größe . Das Schiff fährt nicht weit raus , etwa 45 Minuten , angeln vor dem sund von Texel . Man hat also auch viel zeit zum angeln . Makrelen mittlere Größe . Mannschaft nett , rundum empfehlenswert das Boot . 
Hier noch ein Tipp , den ich gerade bei www.angeltreff.org las : 
Am Ende der Hauptschnur einen 150 Gramm schweren Pilker dran machen , der zieht die schnur nach unten und verhindert das verknäueln der schnur wenn mehrere Makrelen dran sind . 
Viel spaß 
Tarkus


----------



## welsfaenger (28. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Hallo,
war am Samstag, 24.08., mit der Jan Cux II von Cuxhaven draussen. Der Käpt´n ist bis Helgoland geschippert und hat es rund um die Insel probiert. Extrem kurze Driften, ständiger Stellenwechsel (O-Ton "... muß genau an die Kante ran !?!?!) und ziemlich schlechte Fänge. Aber das beste war, aufgrund des schlechten fanges ist er von der Süd zur nordseite der Insel gefahren (ein Weg ca. 25 min). Dann hat er bei 10m Tiefe eine richtig gute Stelle für Dorsch gefunden, rief auch über den Lautsprecher das Fisch unter uns war, nur leider nach 3 min. Angeln (es wurden immerhin 3 Dorsche gefangen, ich hatte auch einen davon) meinte er mitmal das doch kein Fisch da sei und doch viele Hänger hier wären und ist wieder in den Süden gefahren. Ich hätte ihn in dem Moment umbringen können. 
Am Ende hatte ich 7 Makrelen und 2 Dorsche. der beste auf dem Kutter hatte ca. 20 Makrelen. Dorsche sind insgesamt 5 Stk. rausgekommen.
Meines Erachtens war das eine reine Touri-Veranstaltung zum Geldverdienen. Mit einem guten Käpt´n hätte man locker das 2-3 fache fangen können. Das Schiff ist auch nicht gerade gut zum angeln geeignet !


----------



## noworkteam (28. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

moin,
hier gibt es ja erschreckende berichte was die fangausbeute betrifft...

naja der eine oder andere hat sein klübel ja doch voll machen können...


gruss


noworkteam


----------



## muz660socke (28. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Wir fahren seit Jahren mit ca. 10 Anglern Richtung Holland. Toi,toi, toi, bis jetzt haben wir immer Glück gehabt. Unter 50 Makrelen ging gar nichts. Es gehört wahrscheinlich auch eine gehörige Portion Glück und das Geschick des Kapitäns oder deren Tageslaune dazu. 
Nur 1 Makrele an Board,das sollte einem doch zu denken geben.#d
Aber was soll`s, hauptsache die Stimmung war gut und es hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## jottweebee (28. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Aufgrund der vielen negativen Berichte über die Kutterfahrten mit der Jan Cux II darf sich keiner mehr beschweren, der mit ihr mitfährt.


----------



## hagel21 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

sind im mitte juli von hooksiel raus gefahren,schiff mit 35 anglern an bord ausgelastet,von 35 fischkisten wurden 2 benutzt mit je 2 makrelchen.  spruch vom kapitän:UN IS der fang noch so jut, wir müsse jet nach hus !!!!!!hät ihn bald am haken ge hangen.    hagel21


----------



## wallerangler (28. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

hallo habe mal ne frage ich möchte gerne mal wieder auf makrele fischen welchen kutter könnt ihr mir den empfehlen , am besten in Holland ist ja nicht all zu weit entfernt vom Ruhrgebiet


----------



## muz660socke (30. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*



wallerangler schrieb:


> hallo habe mal ne frage ich möchte gerne mal wieder auf makrele fischen welchen kutter könnt ihr mir den empfehlen , am besten in Holland ist ja nicht all zu weit entfernt vom Ruhrgebiet


Ich füge Dir zwei links bei. Da kannst du dich ein bischen über Schiffe in Scheweningen schlau machen. Wir sind Anfang August mit der Trip Junior raus gewesen und haben einen erfolgreichen Angeltag genossen.:q
www.rederijgroen.nl
www.rederij-trip.nl
Viel Spaß beim stöbern,Gerd


----------



## moin moin (30. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

nur mal ganz allgemein. Wenn Kutternamen genannt werden, sollte auch immer der dazugehörige Heimathafen genannt werden. 
Meine schlechten Erfahrungen mit der MÖWE, beziehen sich auf die, von Hooksiel. 
Die MÖWE aus Bensersiel, verhält sich da wohl deutlich anders.#6


----------



## HD4ever (30. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

hab gehört das in der Kieler Förde momentan Makrelen zu fangen sind ??? hat da jemand infos ???


----------



## hagel21 (30. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

mein kutter hiess auch möwe ,denn von hooksiel fährt nur ein kutter.


----------



## moin moin (30. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

an der Nordseeküste stehen mindestens 2 MÖWE als Kutter zum Hochseeangeln bereit. Einmal in Hooksiel und auch in Bensersiel. Beide kann man nicht miteinander vergleichen. 
Ich finde es nur unfair, wenn einer der Beiden, sich durch Unfähigkeit hervortut (mit voller Kraft zum Schwarm und dann mit voller Kraft aufstoppen#q usw.), und dem anderen gleich den Ruf mit, ruiniert.


----------



## Max M. (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Hi, was sind denn Holzmakrelen?


----------



## jottweebee (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Holzmakrele auch Bastardmakrele:   Stöcker (Trachurus trachurus)
Trotz dieser Bezeichnungen hat der Fisch keine verwandtschaftliche Beziehung zur Makrele. Geht beim Makrelenfang als Beifang an die Angel, daher wohl die Namensgebung.


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Hier: http://www.angeltreff.org/fischdb/stoecker.html die  Antwort auf die Holzmakrelen frage.


----------



## Max M. (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Makrelensession 2006*

Danke für die Infos!


----------

